# Linux Applikationen > Anwendungen Allgemein, Software >  giFT hinter Proxy nutzen; geht das?

## Rototom

Hallihallo,
Ich wrde sehr gern hier an meinem Arbeitsplatz giFT nutzen.
Hat wer eine Idee, wie das geht?
(oB das geht?)

----------


## Trillian

Willst du nur mit nem UI auf einen Daemon connecten, der sonst wo läuft oder willst du da den Daemon laufen lassen?

In Fall 1:
Den UI Port forwarden (~/.giFT/ui/ui.conf)

Fall 2:
Die 2 OpenFT Ports forwarden ~/.giFT/OpenFT/OpenFT.conf (port und http_port)

----------


## Rototom

Vielen Dank Trillian,
Das Problem ist nun leider ein noch viel übleres...
Das mti dem Portforwarding ist mir nun klar, jedoch ist das wohl nicht so einfach, da der Proxy ein
...
(jetzt knallen alle die Hand vor die Stirn...)
...
KEN-DSL-Proxy ist.
Ich hasse dieses Programm und habe keine Ahnung, wie man da einen Port forarded.
Hat sich schon mal wer damit herumschlagen müssen und weiß es vielleicht?
Danbke danke danke

----------


## Trillian

Ich würd sagen, ein viel größeres Problem ist, dass du das Ding am *Arbeitsplatz* laufen lassen willst 

SCNR  :Wink:  (und nee, ich habe kA von KEN)

----------


## Rototom

1. Wer sagt Dir, dass ich es nicht beruflich nutzen möchte? z.B. als: DJ, Radiomoderator, Vj,    Animateur, Party-Organisator...
2. giFT arbeitet ja hauptsächlich allein, läd also was herunter, dabei kann man ja prima arbeiten...
3. mach ich meine Pausen manchmal auch am Arbeitsplatz...

zu1.:Okokok., ich brauch es nicht beruflich....
zu2.:Stimmt doch
zu3.:Okokok, ich mach eigentlich nur Pausen...

----------


## Trillian

Wieviele Smileys muss man hier eigentlich benutzen damit nicht jedes Wort auf die Goldwaage gelegt wird? Du wirst schon wissen, was du dir erlauben kannst... ich schätze mal, du bist intelligent genug, das vorher mit deinem AG abzuklären  :Wink:

----------

